# 67 gtx



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Fresh off the work bench! It is a Revell kit. I painted it with Testor's Bronze metallic lacquer, then clear coated. I used Bare Metal Foil for the trim. Built box stock other then the wheels and tires.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Some more.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

pretty! nice job


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Fantastic job on that ride !


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

great work


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you guys!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Great lookin' GTX! I've had that kit in my workroom for over a decade now, planning on building it "One of these days". Seeing a beautifully built example of the model like this might move that day up a bit. Oh, and I've been looking for that color (or something real close to it) for several years to mimic 1966 Chevy "Aztec Bronze". Good to know what it is and where I can get it.


----------



## mgh (Jun 6, 2011)

I have yet to build a car kit, but you sure have me thinking about it!

Cool subject. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

great color and trim.
the cragar s/s wheels really look nice on these 
early B body mopars.

great job on a nice build.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

One of the baddest cars on the planet!!

I really like your choice of color and wheels, nice build!

MoPar to ya!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks again for the compliments! I am glad to hear that it may motivate some of you. I needed a bit of motivation myself to finish it! I painted it back last fall, and I only really worked on it the past month.


----------

